# How wrong can a weather person/news be?



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

Ok, I know that predicting the future/weather is a very hard thing to do and the news people have a job to do, but come on!

The local weather/news were talking about the 4" of snow that we got yesterday evening/last night and all the problmes it casued this morning. 
I am not sure if they are even in the correct state, or have looked outside. It rained up till about 4pm, then snowed until about 9pm, the snow did not start sticking to anything till 6-7pm.
It melted upon contact with the ground, most everything it hit melted away, some of the trees/cars it would stick, but that is it.

I went to bed at 10pm, the walks/road was still clear and not snowing, I got up at 2am no snow flying, the roads/walks were clear still, got up at 7 there was about quarter to half inch on the road/walks. 
The grass/cars/roofs had maybe 1" of snow at best. The sun came out about 8am and melted the bigest part of everything away, then it got cloudy again around 10am this morning.

Were the heck did the 4" come from? no were in Lexington got anything more then 1" if that! 
Come on weather/news people, we all know you can not predict the weather, but can you not at least get past events correct? 

They all must have failed history class!

rant over, read on!


----------

